# 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Hi,
habe ja gerade ein Tagebuch (siehe Signatur) und bisher lieg eigentlich alles ganz gut 
Doch jetzt stehe ich vor einer für mich unlösbaren Aufgabe 
Und zwar geht es um die neune Phobya-Lüfter, die auf dem Radiator sitzen...
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die mit Strom versorgen soll 

Dieser Verteiler wäre bestimmt die beste Lösung, ich habe aber keine Lust für dieses Teil 4,00 € Versandkosten zu bezahlen 

Was habt ihr so für Ideen ?
Die Antworten könnt ihr mir auch gerne in das Tagebuch schreiben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## martimoto (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

die beste und schönste schon,,ich würds kaufen


----------



## sanQn (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Welchen Anschluss haben die Lüfter? Ich habe hier 2 Lösungen:

Lüfter Adapter Kabel - 4-Pin auf 4x 3-Pin Molex - 12V bei eBay.de: Strom (endet 30.05.10 19:20:10 MESZ)

InLine Multi Port Panel für 12 Lüfter intern bei eBay.de: Strom (endet 13.05.10 13:17:04 MESZ)

mfG
sanQn


----------



## dersuchti_93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Was noch gehen würde ist, alle lüfter zusammenlöten, welches aber ich nicht machen würde, einfach nen Verteiler kaufen, anders würde es nicht gehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Also entweder du kaufst dir das Ding bei AT, oder du baust dir was selber. Frag doch mal an, ich glaube AT versendet auch auf Wunsch per Brief.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

@ sanQn : Der zweite Link sieht gut aus, bei näherem Hinschauen liegen leider nur bei vier 3-Pin-Anschlüssen 12V an 

@ dersuchti_93 : Ne, zusammenlöten möchte ich auch nicht 

@ euMelBeumel : Danke für den Tipp 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Das Problem bei einem 1x auf 9x Verteiler wird sein, dass du die Steuerelektronik damit überlasten/zerstören kannst.

Kauf' dir lieber zusätzlich das AquaComputer PowerAMP, da geht zwar etwas Spannung verloren (von 12V auf 10,5V?), aber du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Das Teil dient aber nur als (Ampere)verstärkerplatine, die dazu dient, das Board vor Überlastung zu bewahren, aber du brauchst trotzdem noch einen 1x auf 9x Adapter...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Kann ich den Verteiler nicht auch direkt an das NT anschließen ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Klar dann gibts auch keine Probleme, bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass du das so machst^^


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

ich hab 2 von den 9x verteiler am aquaero angeschlossen, also mein AE ohne Powerbooster regelt ohne probs 20 lüfter, ob gedrosselt oder auf voller drehzahl. wird nichma warm das gute stück ^^

kauf dir den Phobya 9fach adapter, damit lebste am besten ^^


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Ich habe mir für meine vier "Radiatorlüfter" eine Verteilerplatine gelötet und diese einfach an das Netzteil angeschlossen. Auf der Platine befindet sich auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für meine vier "Radiatorlüfter" eine Verteilerplatine gelötet und diese einfach an das Netzteil angeschlossen. Auf der Platine befindet sich auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung.



Respekt....Hast du ein Schaltplan und die benötigten Teile?
Würde gerne auch mal sowas bauen (bin noob , aber das sieht nicht allzu schwer aus)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

@ L.B. : Wieviel hat das gekostet ?


----------



## L.B. (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Guck mal unter Modding-faq. Es ist die Lüftersteuerung mit dem MOSFET ohne Spannungsdrop. Die Regelung übernimmt dabei nur der MOSFET (Transistor; das Bauteil mit dem Kühlkörper), der Rest der Schaltung dient nur zur Spannungserhöhung, damit der Transistor auch voll durchschaltet.
Der Kostenpunkt beläuft sich auf wenige Euro und die Schaltung kann natürlich zur mehrstufigen Lüftersteuerung ausgebaut werden.


----------



## strohmann (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: 9 Lüfter anschließen...Aber wo ?*

Lüsterklemme und gut kannste ja alle auf 5V übers Netzteil laufen lassen...


----------

